# It hurts



## Itsme (Dec 13, 2009)

I found my cat yesterday, laying on the side of the road. It broke my heart. She was only 1 year and 8 months old. I loved her with all my heart, and I can`t stop crying. She used to jump into my lap when I was sitting at my computer. I miss her sooo much  I don`t know what I`m going to do without her. She always cheered me up when I was sad, but now she`s gone  I`ve lost two cats, my first cat died a year ago. Thats why I got Frigg, to ease the pain. But now that Frigg is gone the pain is doubled. It hurts too much.  

I don`t know what`s going to happen to her brother. I don`t think he understands that she is gone. I feel so bad for him.

R.I.P Frigg  

R.I.P Odin 

Loke, I hope you live a long and healthy life


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

(((HUGS))) to you. I know that it hurts really bad when you lose your best friend.


----------



## imissmycats (Dec 10, 2009)

My thoughts are with you, I'm sorry for your loss. atback


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What was your sweet kittys name? Run free sweet kitty. 
thank you for gracing your owners life with comfort, companionship, 
love and happiness.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

How very painful that must be. May God bless and give you peace. You'll see your little friends again.


----------



## Cherrie (Jan 1, 2010)

if it makes you feel better, I just lost my best friend kitty. As a source of comfort I talk to his photo, maybe this could help you as well? Just an idea, my strange belief is that my kitty is following me so I bet yours are right next to you too!


----------

